#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-15
<h00k> tonyyarusso: we got about 2 inches today
<h00k> tonyyarusso: how was your snowshoeing?
<Takyoji> Gah.. http://www.infoworld.com/d/adventures-in-it/dell-dropping-its-ubuntu-offerings-243
<tonyyarusso> h00k: very nice - it was a good day for it.
<Takyoji> What is this world coming to?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Some blog claims Dell is dropping Ubuntu about every two months...
<Takyoji> Dropping an Ubuntu-based product every 2 months?
<tonyyarusso> blog claims every 2 months.
<Takyoji> I'm still not quite interpreting properly
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: "We will offer Ubuntu pre-installed again in the future, but it will not be for several weeks. We offer systems with FreeDOS installed, which allows users to install their preferred Linux distribution. If Cal called the customer consumer sales department, though, they may not know this and obviously would try to sell him a Windows-based PC. The majority of purchasing for these systems happens online -- and are made by ...
<tonyyarusso> ... Linux enthusiasts, not by mainstream users."
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: The title/URL is a sham intended to increase traffic.
<Takyoji> as a sidenote, it was on the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<Takyoji> Why hasn't someone written a plugin yet that replaces Youtube's Flash-based player to something that plays through Totem or VLC or something; like someone has done for Epiphany?
<_diablo> that would be fantastic
<_diablo> everything needs that
<_diablo> pidgin needs that
<mr_steve> I need to register a real domain soon and ditch this DynDNS crap
<kermit> Takyoji: i think there is, for mplayer
<kermit> Takyoji: youtube plugin that is
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> otherwise it seems like someone I help has a malware infection
<Takyoji> this one: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-personal-security
<Takyoji> supposedly from a P2P application.
<Takyoji> I have a stupid question; does anyone have a stupid answer?
<Takyoji> :P
<mr_steve> Takyoji, I've got plenty of stupid answers :)
<Takyoji> Would Ubuntu be able to connect to a wireless network with SSID broadcasting turned off?
<mr_steve> It bloody well should
<Takyoji> Would I have to manually select it everytime I want to connect to it, or?
<mr_steve> Hmm, good question. Networks that don't broadcast SSID do still broadcast beacons...
<mr_steve> I would think Ubuntu could still autoconnect to it
<Takyoji> Want to know something really stupid? Apparently my wireless router; whenever you try to activate/deactivate SSID broadcasting or change the encryption type, it won't submit in anything other than Internet Explorer...
<mr_steve> Heh, lame
<Takyoji> I think I'll actually be back in a moment or so
<kermit> that's a long moment
<kermit> "oh no, i broke my wireless, and can't find my ethernet cable!"
<mr_steve> Hey, Takyoji you came back! Guess that hidden SSID didn't work out so well for ya, eh ;)
<Obsidian1723> hidden SSID = worthless.. ya know that right?>
<Takyoji> Actually it did work; was just playing chess with my mother afterwards. :P
<mr_steve> ah I see
<mr_steve> I just thought it was hilarious. Like famous last words or something. "Just gonna tweak my network a little, brb.."
<Takyoji> heh ahh, yea
<Takyoji> Anyone done tethering with Blackberry by the way?
<kermit> that minneapolis wifi is free to anyone with the right MAC
<Obsidian1723> what is the right MAC?
<kermit> Obsidian1723: whichever one works
<Obsidian1723> hmmm so hunt and peck, figure it out?
<Obsidian1723> Cause you can spoof a MAC addy easily enough.
<kermit> yeah
<kermit> whatever seems to be working for anyone else, after they're done using it
<Obsidian1723> Could always use aircrack-ng on it.
<kermit> crack what? it's not encrypted.
<Obsidian1723> It wants you to pay for it, right?
<tonyyarusso> Brute forcing a MAC address?  That sounds quick...281474976710656 possibilities.
<tonyyarusso> Even if you assume that every single resident of Minneapolis is a subscriber with their own device, you get a one in a million shot with each address.
<tonyyarusso> If you further assume 10 seconds to try each MAC, statistically speaking it should take you about 114 years to get a working one.  Have fun!  :P
<Obsidian1723> Just clone the MAC
<Obsidian1723> You cant brute force it really.
<Takyoji> VILLAGERS, I bring good news!
<Takyoji> I have found another interesting to join in our clan and our odyssey of Linux!
<Takyoji> another one interested*
<Takyoji> A person in her 40s whom is interested in having Ubuntu installed; and is also going to help try to think of a potential location for an installfest down here.
<Takyoji> She runs a business called "Fox Video Productions" locally and wants me to make a website for her (she's been in business for years though or something)
<Takyoji> She's also a bit networked with everyone, considering she does things for the local television and groups and so on.
<Takyoji> And aside from that, I think I found some software that I could package and/or contribute to: berry4all
<Takyoji> Which is for conveniently tethering a Blackberry
<Takyoji> she also sounds interested in releasing her work under Creative Commons rather than all rights reserved
<tonyyarusso> Sounds good!
<tonyyarusso> You may want to double-check what the compatibility situation is with CC for software - I've never looked at it for that myself.
<Takyoji> She creates videos
<tonyyarusso> oh, right, nvm
<tonyyarusso> I got confused between her and your packaging...
<Takyoji> Bleh.. Bing commercials..
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-16
<Alpha_Cluster> hey ubuntu is guna be using bing
<Takyoji> Don't remind me. :P
<Takyoji> I love watching IE usage go down
<Alpha_Cluster> hey bing is better as long as your not looking for technical stuff
<Takyoji> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-200807-201002
<Alpha_Cluster> hey i think pretty much anyone who realy knows what they are doing likes seeing that
<Alpha_Cluster> it looks like chrome has killed opera
<Takyoji> Yea
<Takyoji> although I think Opera still rules the mobile and embedded world of browsers
<Alpha_Cluster> eh oprea mini 5 sucks
<Alpha_Cluster> my BB native browser is better
<Alpha_Cluster> watching a video on Windows Phone 7 >.<
<Alpha_Cluster> it is guna give andriod a good challenge
<Alpha_Cluster> http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/LauraFoy/First-Look-Windows-Phone-7-Series-Hands-on-Demo/
<Alpha_Cluster> if your interested ^
<Takyoji> I was implying in terms of usage
<Alpha_Cluster> eh they claim they do but i dont think they really have as much share as they claim unless every symbion phone usses it
<Takyoji> Advocating anything of MS on an Ubuntu channel? :P
<Alpha_Cluster> im not advocating i am pointing out it exists
<Alpha_Cluster> just as this is what the other guy is doing
<Alpha_Cluster> you have you pay attantion to what all the companies are making
<Takyoji> otherwise the map demo at TED seemed interesting
<Takyoji> Just out of curiosity; in what instances would you consider Bing as better; in terms of results?
<Alpha_Cluster> most normal results i feel it is genearlly better
<Alpha_Cluster> mostly cause it seems better then google at coming up with special searchs
<Takyoji> in terms of relevance, or?
<Alpha_Cluster> well like if you search a moviename it will tell you where its playing
<Alpha_Cluster> stuff like that
<Alpha_Cluster> and give you ratings for it think also
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> You mean in terms of being more integrated, or?
<Alpha_Cluster> http://www.bing.com/search?q=avatar&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n&sc=8-4
<Alpha_Cluster> look at the results
<Alpha_Cluster> it give me local theaters for the movie
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Is Fennec still considered beta yet, or?
<Alpha_Cluster> Fennec?
<Takyoji> Mozilla's mobile web browser
<Alpha_Cluster> oh i dont know >.<
<Alpha_Cluster> i havent heard it in ages lol
<Alpha_Cluster> can i use it on my blackberry?
<Takyoji> "Sorry, no plans. Due to its Java-based operating system and the inability to build native components, Firefox is not compatible on the Blackberry OS"
<Takyoji> Available for WinMo, Maemo, eventually for Android, no plans for Symbian, etc
<Takyoji> according to the wiki
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah which is why nobody will use it >.<
<Alpha_Cluster> maybe WinMo
<Alpha_Cluster> but Andriod has Googles webkit based browser wich beats teh pants off gecko
<Takyoji> Depends. But in ACID3 testing, yes
<Alpha_Cluster> also it supports more html5 codecs
<Takyoji> Well yea
<Takyoji> Hopefully the buyout of On2 goes well, and hopefully they open the codec eventually
<Alpha_Cluster> we can only hope
<Takyoji> I have a feeling however that Theora might get abandoned as a result; if such were to occur
<Alpha_Cluster> well h.264 is a better quality
<Takyoji> That's supposedly a misconception, as that issue was resolved a while ago
<Alpha_Cluster> really?
<Alpha_Cluster> i remember theora is compteative at SD
<Alpha_Cluster> but i believe it falls behind at HD compression
<Takyoji> Source being?
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont remember i havent looke dinto it for months
<Takyoji> So you have a Blackberry by the way?
<Takyoji> Done tethering with it at all, or?
<Alpha_Cluster> Verizon doesnt like tehtering
<Takyoji> Awkward; because the person I'm trying to help uses Verizon
<Takyoji> and has a Blackberry Pearl
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah they wan tyou to pay extra do do it
<Takyoji> Well yea
<Takyoji> I don't think I've heard of a provider that doesn't make you charge for tethering
<Takyoji> So what does it take to get a package available by mainstream public in Ubuntu/Debian?
 * Takyoji pokes mr_steve, since he happened to ask the question a few days ago
<_diablo> Takyoji, loooong time, but we'll see
<_diablo> debian is way longer than ubuntu btw
<_diablo> mr_steve, would def know better
<Takyoji> Hah, didn't know of that
<Takyoji> Erm, I misread it at first
<Takyoji> I figured Debian would be longer than Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't take a long time, just work.
<_diablo> yeah
<katakaio> Hey team - I just sent a follow-up e-mail about Global Jam. Anyone interested in doing it for our March LoCo event? If so, I'd like to promote it amongst the MN computing groups that I have contacts with.
<tonyyarusso> That'd be good, yeah.
<Takyoji> anything in specific planned of what to do, or just "free-for-all"?
<_diablo> katakaio, not me, sorry.
 * _diablo is talentless
<katakaio> There are five types of jams we could host.
<katakaio> I think the Lucid testing one might draw the most interest (and be the most fun for us)
<katakaio> But any of them would be great
<katakaio> The link to the Jam description is here:
<katakaio> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1981
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, Lucid testing would be a good idea.
<katakaio> I've been doing it already on my sandbox machine, and it's a lot of fun.
<_diablo> I'd help with that actually :)
<katakaio> There ya go :)
<katakaio> Sorry, that's six jams: bug, testing, upgrade, documentation, translations, packaging
<ripps> I'd be glad to help with Packaging help, but if I attend a Jam, it'll probably be h00k's in Superior, WI
<katakaio> What type of Jam is h00k hosting?
<ripps> katakaio: he hasn't really decided. Best I've heard is documentation and upgrade testing
<Takyoji> What would be the general workful of testing Lucid?
<ripps> I offered my knowledge in Packaging/Bug filing, but if nobody cares to learn packaging, not much use
<h00k> katakaio: we're not sure yet
<katakaio> h00k: Oh - hi :)
<h00k> hallow :)
<ripps> If I act as a Packaging Tutor, do I have to come up some kind of lesson plan, or can I just assist people who are trying to teach themselves?
<katakaio> ripps: The way I see it, it could go one of two ways
<katakaio> It could be a very informative session for the loco members, or it could be more like an installfest
<katakaio> tonyyarusso: What does the boss have to say?
<tonyyarusso> katakaio: it sounds good to me, we just need to get the info put together, sent out, answer questions, and get as many people as possible involved in some way or another, regardless of previous experience level.
<katakaio> tonyyarusso: Unfortunately, my work schedule changed and has me booked during our loco meetings on Mondays - hence my absence :(
<katakaio> But I'm still working for Ubuntu . . .
<Takyoji> anyway; as for Lucid, what would be tested?
<ripps> Takyoji: I'm sure the ubuntu-qa guys can give a list of things to try out
<Takyoji> and then just bug reporting from there, or?
<ripps> That's the basics of it. Use software, find bug, file bug. That's it. If you want to the extra leg work, you can than figure out what's causing the bug and attempt to make a patch or debdiff fixing said bug.
<katakaio> Takyoji: Yeah. Apport does automatic bug filing for crashes
<katakaio> It's a good intro to Launchpad bug filing as well
<Takyoji> and if the application doesn't crash?
<ripps> `ubuntu-bug <package name>`
<Takyoji> I've done a bug report through Apport I believe
<Takyoji> just once or twice though
<katakaio> Takyoji: Then you can submit the bug manually through Launchpad, which loco members can help with
<Takyoji> and so it's intended to be done in a VM, or?
<Takyoji> Otherwise I have Lucid installed locally on my system as well
<ripps> ubuntu-bug creates a profile and uploads it to launchpad through apport. Use it it for all bug filing as it bundles logs need to help diagnose the software.
<katakaio> I do it on a sandbox machine myself, or on a separate hard drive
<ripps> Takyoji: you can use testdrive to run lucid in a VM, make sure you pc is capable of running a VM first.
<katakaio> brb, moving from coffeeshop to home
<Takyoji> I use VirtualBox
<ripps> I'm using lucid right now as my main OS, and it actually works pretty well.
<Takyoji> The only things I have problems with is GDM and minor graphical issues
<ripps> Takyoji: look for gdm2setup to configure and customize the new gdm. Not as customizable as old gdm, but this allows you change the gdm gtk theme.
<Takyoji> the other thing I had issues with was trying to install my NVidia driver
<Takyoji> it just couldn't find a needed package or something
<ripps> Takyoji: nvidia-current (at least it is in lucid)
<ripps> Although, if you try out lucid, I'd prefer if you'd add the nouveou-testing ppa and try testing that driver out, as that's something we users can help debug.
<Takyoji> Booting into Lucid on my desktop now
<Takyoji> Supposedly nvidia_current is installed
<Takyoji> How would I be able to debug the GDM issue to a reasonable extent?
 * Takyoji pokes ripps
<Takyoji> Woo, some packages failed to download an update
<Takyoji> or the inverse
<Takyoji> Apparently the packages are not found...
<Takyoji> empathy, empathy-common, gnome-orca, byobu, tomboy, nautilus-sendto-empathy, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases
 * Takyoji pokes at the dead channel
<_diablo> hello
<_diablo> Takyoji, sorry, I didn't know :(
<Takyoji> xserver-xorg-core supposedly crashed (which is probably the GDM issue) although Apport implies "THe program failed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<tonyyarusso> anybody good with CSS?
<Takyoji> Yesss
<Takyoji> I have to admit; it's a bit awkward for nautilus to have tabs on the bottom..
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: http://shta.tonyyarusso.com/
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I want the whitespace between and below the menu items to go away.
<tonyyarusso> It's supposed to look like http://shta.org/
<Takyoji> Do you have the same CSS as the original, or?
<tonyyarusso> not quite
<tonyyarusso> Their site is non-validating hand-crafted craptastic HTML; mine is a Drupal 6 theme.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> I'd probably have to poke at it tomorrow; the workstation I usually have all my tools on is running Lucid right now and I'm poking at a few things
<tonyyarusso> bother
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I have a pretty good idea what's happening at least - it's sizing the element to fit the text rather than following my defined sizes.
<Takyoji> The link with have to have "display: block" and most likely "float: left" or "float: right"
<Takyoji> If you do "display: inline", it won't have padding nor margin
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> why?
<tonyyarusso> oooh, shiny
<Takyoji> It's just the stupid that occurs with it
<Takyoji> "display: block" makes sure the element is on it's own line.
<Takyoji> "display: inline" lets it be inline, and have no automatic linebreaks before/after the element
<Takyoji> Thus elements can be side-by-side.
<Takyoji> However it doesn't ever seem to obey sizing/spacing when shown as an inline element
<Takyoji> Thus you have to make the elements float left/right, and then clear below it (if I remember correct), so that the elements don't cover anything after it, like it isn't contained in it's parent element
<tonyyarusso> Could I use a z-index to make an element's text appear BEHIND the background-image of the same element?
<Takyoji> You can't have it go behind the background-image
<Takyoji> z-index is for the whole element
<tonyyarusso> bummer
<Takyoji> not just text
<Takyoji> Usually you either: use images and have the text in the 'alt' text attribute of the image tag; or, have the image in the background, but make the foreground text invisible.
 * tonyyarusso is getting kind of tired of trying to fix other people's atrocious web sites - why couldn't they just do it right the first time?!?
<tonyyarusso> Foreground text invisible - how?
<tonyyarusso> is invisible a "color"?
<kermit> fgcolor and no bgcolor
<Takyoji> No
<kermit> and they assumed a different default bgcolor
<kermit> i always had that problem before compiz negative mode
<Takyoji> visibility: hidden
<Takyoji> http://w3schools.com/css/pr_class_visibility.asp
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<Takyoji> If only I could get bonus points for being an active member on the IRC. :P
<tonyyarusso> for what, class?
<kermit> i don't know how to get any points without irc
<kermit> i'm honestry trying to figure it out though
<kermit> er, honestly
<Takyoji> for this channel. :P
<mr_steve> _diablo, how's it going?
<_diablo> mr_steve, yo, not bad here
<_diablo> on ubuntu again lol
<mr_steve> glad to hear it
<mr_steve> heh, on both counts
<_diablo> mr_steve, how goes the packaging for cnetworkmanager?
<mr_steve> pending review on REVU
<mr_steve> I gotta poke the MOTUs again and see if I can get it in before feature freeze, if it's not too late already
<mr_steve> If you're itching to use it I can fix up the package in my PPA
<mr_steve> _diablo, what's your friday look like this week?
<_diablo> mr_steve, ohhh! I am itching indeed!
<_diablo> my friday is clear this week
<_diablo> i'm up for it if you are. any news on location?
<mr_steve> I got nothin'
<mr_steve> I didn't get a chance to scout around over there
<mr_steve> I'm going to see if I can find something ahead of time, but otherwise I'll just have to pick another place from google maps to try out
<mr_steve> Or give Ambrosia Coffee my spare wireless router ;)
<_diablo> lol, we can try going there with a backtrack disc and see if we can fix it for them...
<Takyoji> Ooo, the Ubuntu Software Centre in Lucid is shinier
<Takyoji> seems to be a few visual tweaks here and there in Lucid
<mr_steve> Yey finally have my NFS mounts working again. I forgot how much fun setting up NFSv4 with Kerberos is
<Takyoji> heh woo
<Takyoji> and SD cards still mount as read-only, even in Lucid..
<mr_steve> That's odd. I just popped in an SD card and copied a bunch of files to it last night
<Takyoji> On some systems it works fine; others it doesn't. Some that it worked fine on, no longer do SD cards properly.
<Takyoji> Works on this laptop; doesn't work on the 2 desktops in this household.
<mr_steve> That is definitely weird. I haven't had any problems with SD cards at all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-17
<Takyoji> I should get a timer for my desktop startup performance..
<tonyyarusso> apt-get install bootchart
<tonyyarusso> mr_steve: oooh, you understand nfsv4 w/kerberos?  You should teach me later...
<mr_steve> tonyyarusso, to say that I understand it might be a stretch, but I've managed to get it configured on a few systems now
<mr_steve> There's a lot of strange little gotchas that aren't properly documented
<Takyoji> Gah; what are the commands for adjusting network settings via CLI?
<Takyoji> otherwise my ethernet stopped working after attempting hibernation in Lucid
<mr_steve> I'm scared to try hibernation again. I forgot my netbook was on lucid and hibernated it before a class break, it didn't resume
<mr_steve> And naturally I had forgotten to save my open files
<_diablo> mr_steve: it doesn't work for me either in lucid
<_diablo> also, you're away...
<_diablo> lol
<mr_steve> ah dangit
<mr_steve> ZNC has a 300-second auto-away by default, and it doesn't seem to disable itself when I start sending messages
<mr_steve> Irssi doesn't seem to recognize when ZNC marks me as away, but Xchat did. Weird
<_diablo> mr_steve: do you have that cnetworkmanager ppa?
<mr_steve> Let me see which packages I've got in there right now
<mr_steve> looks like I've got packages of the current version, for both karmic and lucid
<mr_steve> https://launchpad.net/~smcgrath23/+archive/smcgrath
<mr_steve> They're a couple revisions behind the package I have on REVU, but the only differences are in some debian packaging administrativa
<tonyyarusso> mr_steve: you can work on the documentation for the Jam then :P
<Takyoji> Hibernation works fine for me in 9.10
<mr_steve> Oooh documentation. My favorite...
<tonyyarusso> of course!
<mr_steve> In all seriousness I probably will submit some changes, if I can ever figure out exactly what the "right way" to setup kerberos is
<mr_steve> Apparently NFS4 still requires des-cbc-crc keys, although the documenation says that's no longer the case
<mr_steve> Takyoji, works great for me on 9.10 too, it's just screwed on 10.04
<Takyoji> Anyone else disagree with tabs being on the bottom on Nautilus? :P
<Takyoji> in 10.04
<mr_steve> Takyoji, I hadn't noticed that yet... but indeed I do. I wonder where they got that idea
<mr_steve> It's not exactly conventional
<Takyoji> yea; it's a bit awkward
<Takyoji> It's pretty much the only thing I disagree with
<mr_steve> Hm, nautilus is also ugly as sin without a gtk theme applied. I gotta figure out why gnome-settings-daemon keeps dropping the ball here
<mr_steve> Probably because I'm not actually running gnome, and I should just quit being lazy and write a .gtkrc
<Takyoji> :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: screenshot plz
<Takyoji> Well, if networking worked on my system right now; it would be fairly straightforward to upload it. :P
<tonyyarusso> quit breaking things you incompetent buffoon!
<Takyoji> Wait a minute as I go through the horrendous burden of saving it to a flash drive, and open it on this system, and THEN uploading.
<Takyoji> But I was testing the Nouveau driver. :P
<Takyoji> Is there a "pastebin" of image hosting websites, that doesn't require registration, and you can tell how long the image lives for?
<tonyyarusso> I don't know - I've never used any of those things since I bought a VPS.
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1883/nautilusr.png
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: EWWW
<tonyyarusso> It would make more sense to have the breadcrumb on bottom and tabs on top, IMO.  But both on top is still better.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Is it at least configurable?
<Takyoji> I haven't found anything capable of configuring it
<mr_steve> tonyyarusso, nothing in GConf for it, that I can find
<tonyyarusso> GROSSSS
<Takyoji> :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation#Report Your Results
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation#Report%20Your%20Results
<Takyoji> Look who actually served a purpose in life for once! :D
<Alpha_Cluster> you proud?
<Takyoji> otherwise I said this on #ubuntu+1 but haven't gotten a response (prompted twice; over the span of about an hour): <Takyoji> So for my case of Ethernet no longer working anymore after attempting hibernation; should I report that, or what could I try to make it operational again? "Networking Disabled" is what the connection manager applet implies
<Alpha_Cluster> have you tried disabling it and enabling it again in the applet?
 * Takyoji headdesks
<Alpha_Cluster> what?
<Takyoji> I didn't notice that at first. xP
<Takyoji> I didn't try actually right clicking, to notice the checkbox
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i have seen something like htat happen before
<Takyoji> The new Disk Utility is quite spiffy. Has capabilities of connecting to remote systems as well
<Alpha_Cluster> does it allow you to make random encrypted partitions?
<Alpha_Cluster> that are actually flat files i mean
<Takyoji> New scanning application
<Takyoji> I'm not aware
<Alpha_Cluster> i thought the linux disc stuff was powerful then i tryed out the disc utility on OSX
<Alpha_Cluster> its crazy powerful
<Alpha_Cluster> mind you the only good thing added to Windows 7 ws partition resizing which when did linux get that? years ago?
<tonyyarusso> In 9.10 I didn't see see the advantage of the DIsk Utility over GParted.
<Alpha_Cluster> wasn't it just a new frontend on GParted?
<tonyyarusso> Doesn't look like it.
<tonyyarusso> frontend to libparted perhaps, sure
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah that is what i meant
<Alpha_Cluster> i couldnt remember the name of the library
<Takyoji> otherwise Plymouth appears to be problematic in Lucid
<Takyoji> (or at least, at this stage in development)
<Alpha_Cluster> i thought htey droped plymouth?
<tonyyarusso> plymouth does part of the splash, but not the whole thing it's designed to.
<Takyoji> Pretty much anyone that has problems at GDM, such as freezing or graphical errors, has to remove plymouth.
<Alpha_Cluster> i know what it does but i thought they had droped it since load times were guna get so fast?
<Takyoji> Source being?
<Takyoji> But yea, boot speed is pretty decent
<Alpha_Cluster> they talked about in on Phoronix like awhile back maybe it was just not going into 9.10
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> It's only like less than 5 seconds that it would be shown for.
<Alpha_Cluster> exactly that is why they had droped it they had decided it wasnt worth adding when it probably took longer to start then it would show for.
<Takyoji> Awkward, I can't find anything called "bootchart" in /var/log
<Takyoji> even though I had it installed
<Takyoji> Whoops; must have installed it in the wrong partition
<Takyoji> Bootchart implies it loaded in about 17 seconds
<Takyoji> From GRUB to desktop
<Takyoji> I get a laugh at some of the attempted entries for the "We're Linux" competition
<Alpha_Cluster> some are really bad >.>
<Takyoji> Actually I guess it might not be an entry
<Takyoji> One second
<Takyoji> Quite an elitist approach. xP http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1669
<Takyoji> Man, I'm quite sure nobody would ever get offended by it. :P
<Alpha_Cluster> tahat video makes no sesne
<Takyoji> Exactly
<Takyoji> HAY GUYS I CAN DO BLENDERS
<Takyoji> Computer Engineer Barbie
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah she has a smartphone!
<Alpha_Cluster> she must be a computer engineer
<Takyoji> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/286108-does-computer-engineer-barbie-use-linux
<Takyoji> heheheh
<Takyoji> but still; that's a bit of a scare. Supposedly only 2% of the open source community is of women.
<Alpha_Cluster> so? in industry they are like 5% maybe
<Alpha_Cluster> http://www.twit.tv/floss104 has a pretty good summeray of why we shouldnt worry i think
<Alpha_Cluster> its about half way in i think she talks about women in Open Source
<Takyoji> As usual, quite glad that the IRC channel is considerably active.
<Takyoji> in comparison to like a year ago
<tonyyarusso> In related news, apparently the binary on Barbie's laptop is the ASCII for BARBIE BARBIE BARBIE.
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> Anyone alive; of whom is somewhat active with bug reporting/triaging/etc?
<tonyyarusso> !ask
<tonyyarusso> :P
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyyarusso> oh, that's not what I wanted.
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | rather
<ubot3> rather: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kermit> can anyone answer a question about xfs tuning?
<Takyoji> actually I have some answering my questions in another channel
<Takyoji> about reporting a bug in regards of my SD card issue
 * tonyyarusso is deeply saddened by the inability to watch Olympics online
<tonyyarusso> Silverlight + NBC restrictions + Comcast pricing = FAIL
<Takyoji> Horrendous
<kermit> why you cant get tv over multicast yet i dont know
<kermit> maybe the networks wouldnt want a cheap distribution method someone could use to compete
<Obsidian1723> Why not just setup a HTPC?
<mr_steve> Takyoji, I do some triage; did you still need help with something?
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: what was that related to?
<Takyoji> You can read a little from the beginning of this discussion: http://pastebin.com/d3ea086e3
<Takyoji> which was in #ubuntu-testing
<Obsidian1723> the tv over multicast
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: how would that do anything about it?
<tonyyarusso> anything you set up is already in your house.
<Obsidian1723>  True. You're talking about before it hits the house.
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<Obsidian1723> Probably cost prohibitive.
<Obsidian1723> Who knows.
<mr_steve> Takyoji, that's interesting. Do the cards/readers work properly on the same machines with a LiveCD/different OS?
<tonyyarusso> Not at all - they'd SAVE money for a while, but wouldn't be able to justify charging as much and shutting others out, and would lose their monopolies.
<Obsidian1723> Personally, the USA needs to get faster bandwidth and make IPv6 the standard. 40% of US homes don't even have broadband, and we are behind Japan, Korea, and several other countries in terms of speed for home users.
<tonyyarusso> yeah, our "broadband" is only a smidge above dialup.
<Obsidian1723> Well, telcos and cables fall under the PUC.
<tonyyarusso> What's the definition, like 60kpbs or some garbage?
<Obsidian1723> what do you have?
<tonyyarusso> 6Mbps (Qwest DSL)
<Obsidian1723> I have 1 up, 5 down.
<tonyyarusso> 768 up
<Takyoji> mr_steve: I believe on one system it originally worked on 9.04
<Obsidian1723> How is Qwest? Stable and fast?
<tonyyarusso> It's close to as fast as it claims to be, which is slower than Comcast claims for similar price points, but much more reliable both in speed and uptime.
<Takyoji> I mean; on 8.10
<tonyyarusso> (In delicious irony, our old Comcast connection was down for the three days preceeding and including our Qwest hookup appointment that had been made before that.)
<Takyoji> Because the other system current runs 9.04
<mr_steve> Takyoji, I'll have a look at the bug report you mentioned previously, and see if I have any ideas
<tonyyarusso> We had connectivity problems all the time with Comcast, but almost never with Qwest.
<Obsidian1723> What part of town ya in?
<tonyyarusso> Shoreview
<Obsidian1723> k
<Takyoji> You know, one thing I haven't seen is any configuration for the notification system that was initially released in 9.10
<Takyoji> surprising there's nothing in Lucid for it
<tonyyarusso> you thought they'd make it configurable?
<Takyoji> Then again, there's probably a way to adjust it in gconf
<mr_steve> This is Gnome on Ubuntu we're talking about here; *nothing* is configurable.
<Obsidian1723> eh?
<mr_steve> More and more configurable settings disappear with every Gnome release
<Takyoji> heh, true I suppose
<Obsidian1723> I'm not looking forward to GDM3
<Takyoji> with the excuse of "to make it simpler"
<Obsidian1723> What are they? Microsoft?
<Takyoji> Seems like it. :P
<tonyyarusso> more like Apple
<Takyoji> But hey, you can supposedly change the background image of GDM3 through a somewhat obscure method! :D
<mr_steve> indeed
<Obsidian1723> grub2 is another cluster.
<mr_steve> Don't get me wrong, I think Gnome is pretty elegant, and just makes sense *most* of the time.
<mr_steve> But when something about it disagrees with my own habits or workflow, it gets ugly in a hurry
<Takyoji> I haven't had anything against GRUB2 at all
<Obsidian1723> aye. I prefer GDM over KDE.
<Takyoji> KDM you mean?
<Takyoji> erm
<Takyoji> Yea, KDM would be the other
<Takyoji> and just looking back now at an outdated wiki article about GDM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager
<Takyoji> or at least somewhat dated
<Takyoji> It makes me cringe when people write bug report titles all in lowercase...
<mr_steve> I'm starting to work on my googlevoice app again
<mr_steve> There's a line of code I don't really remember the purpose of, with a comment saying "This was probably a poor design decision..." It made my day.
<Takyoji> heheheheh; nice
<Takyoji> I wrote something in PHP that extracts the <head> and <body> contents in the most performance efficient matter that I could, and the code is very obscure.
<mr_steve> Odd, this code doesn't run anymore. I swear it ran when I commited it 3 months ago..
<kermit> "i sware this code worked fine at 3am last night.."
<mr_steve> haha yeah, that's about it
<mr_steve> I'm probably going to have to re-write, I can't even figure out what this chunk of code was supposed to do
<kermit> "it made sense at 3am last night.."
<mr_steve> I should probably stop coding so late at night; I can't even remember the right incantation to get Vim to stop screwing up my indents at the moment
<mr_steve> yeah screw it, the UI needed a redesign anyway. I think I better just call it a night
<mr_steve> it is very very cold in here.. getting windows replaced in the middle of winter sucks
<_diablo> Does anyone know any way to remove evolution from the indicator applet?
<mr_steve> _diablo: try removing /usr/share/indicators/applications/messages/evolution
<_diablo> mr_steve: perfect, thanks :)
<mr_steve> np
<Takyoji> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/on2-stockholders-approve-merger-with-google-84633777.html
<Obsidian1723> hmmm someone sold their soul.
<Obsidian1723> Google is worse than MS
<Obsidian1723> At least MS limits theiur crapola to an OS, but Google is a virus on the Internet.
<kermit> at least google makes things designed to work
<kermit> its funny google is so successful, like noone ever tried that 'approach' before
<Takyoji> Ooo fun, a friend just showed me this: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/02/17/you-maniacs/
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, but then there are those peksy class action lawsites.
<Obsidian1723> lawsuits
<Takyoji> Woo, filed my first bug report.
<mr_steve> I just got windows installed...
<Takyoji> Oh noes
<mr_steve> Heheh no, I just had some guys here installing new windows in my living & dining rooms :)
<Takyoji> Oh heh
<Takyoji> Intentionally misleading? :P
<mr_steve> of course!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-18
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: btw it looks like for the live player the whole blocking stuff not on your cable plan is actually up to the cable provider. I am watching Curling live and its not on the normal NBC which is all i can get.
<Takyoji> If only OpenOffice was made where you could resize images while keeping the aspect ratio. I went to the picture settings and checked "Keep ratio", though it doesn't keep the ratio when resizing it by the corner with the mouse..
 * Takyoji twitches with OCD
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah that always bothered me
<Takyoji> and World of Goo barely runs using Nouveau
<Alpha_Cluster> i know this is bad but why dont you use the nvidia driver?
<Alpha_Cluster> you even get vdpau then
<kermit> Takyoji: did you try holding down ctrl or shift while you click and drag the corner?
<kermit> that's just a wild guess
<Takyoji> Just testing Nouveau is all
<Alpha_Cluster> actually kermit i wouldnt be suprised if that worked
<Takyoji> That actually copies the image
<Alpha_Cluster> or at least some combo of ctrl/shift/alt
<Takyoji> It works by holding Shift
<Takyoji> So if a person were to license a work to allow others to make derivatives, but not enforcing that they share-alike; would that mean creators of the derivative are allowed pretty much claim the work, or?
<Alpha_Cluster> it should explain it on the CC site i thought?
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: huh, interesting.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: yeah, I was irritated by having to resize photos by dialog instead of click-and-drag a few days ago.
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: im not to surprised i had access to everything in the last summer olympics when i was up here with the same cable
<Alpha_Cluster> mind you my they also put CTV on the C-SPAN channel for the olympics
<tonyyarusso> they did?
<Alpha_Cluster> yep
<tonyyarusso> I kind of think we might get C-SAN.
<tonyyarusso> *SPAN
<Alpha_Cluster> sadly i dont get upto C-SPAN
<Alpha_Cluster> but i still get CBC not that taht helps thyis year
<Alpha_Cluster> i loved how CBC and NBC were next to each other it was handy
<Takyoji> Woo, Firefox in Lucid seems to be bricked
<tonyyarusso> you get the CBC too?!?
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: im closer to canada tehn teh twin cities
<Alpha_Cluster> its not odd ot get CBC up here
<Alpha_Cluster> if you go a bit more north towns get CTV too
<Alpha_Cluster> noramlly
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: oh, right - you probably get CBC on air broadcast.
<Alpha_Cluster> well we might
<Alpha_Cluster> i get it on cable :)
<Alpha_Cluster> http://trf.mncable.net/corporate/index.php?display=detail&sp=0&id=1ad90e7158911a3495312749be308dbd
<Alpha_Cluster> channels we get
<Alpha_Cluster> notice 12 is winipeg
<_diablo> It's quiet here... Too quiet...
 * bdunnette ambushes _diablo
<_diablo> !!!!!!
 * _diablo dies.
<mr_steve> bloody contractors...
<bdunnette> Sorry about killing you and all, _diablo.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-19
<Takyoji> I find it a little awkward that everyone seemed against AbiWord over OpenOffice in the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<h00k> I've been using Abiword more, it's really not bad software at all.
<h00k> I have a really stock netbook edition right now, it's fun to watch it progress with updates
<Takyoji> I use AbiWord as well occasionally
<Takyoji> Hopefully the PulseAudio implementation in 10.04 is better
<h00k> So far, it's alright
<Takyoji> I haven't tested games on Lucid yet
<Takyoji> perhaps I should try that tomorrow
<mr_steve_> Someone broke AbiWord
<mr_steve_> ah stupid underscore
<Takyoji> in what way?
<Takyoji> I'm also surprised that Google Chrome isn't in the repositories yet.
<Takyoji> yet Fennec is, for example
<Takyoji> isn't "alien" for converting an RPM to a DEB, or?
<Takyoji> I'd have to say it'd be quite interesting if 7Digital provided music in Ogg/FLAC format
<Takyoji> Rather than just MP3
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-20
<mr_steve> Had to bump the next Ubuntu Hour to next friday, but the event is created on ubuntu-minnesota.org
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: is 7Digital something about the new Ubuntu music store?
<Takyoji> 7Digital is the vendor Canonical is going to use for the new Ubuntu music store
<tonyyarusso> (Does anyone here code in PHP?  We could use a little module tweaking for the web site.)
<_diablo> I don't, sorry
<Takyoji> Yes; I fluently know PHP
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: oooo, yay!
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: See http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/map/node ?  It already has code for displaying different marker types based on taxonomy.  What I would like is additional views along the lines of /map/term/8 where only nodes matching that term will show up on the map.
<tonyyarusso> (So that we can have a page showing locations of Ubuntu Hours, a page showing release parties, etc.)
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Some styling of the balloons so they weren't so big would be good too.
<tonyyarusso> http://files.tonyyarusso.com/foxpoll.png
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: fox is just another wing of the media
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: um, duh?  What are you trying to say?
<Alpha_Cluster> i am saying that its all bs anyways why care?
<Alpha_Cluster> that poll is just some stupid script kidies playing with Fox
<tonyyarusso> You're no fun at all.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> hey i think the tea party movement is lead by nutjobs
<Alpha_Cluster> but im a ron paul support :)
<Takyoji> You know, I just had an interesting idea..
<Takyoji> It would be quite interesting if the Ubuntu Software Centre (or something similar) had themes that could be downloaded
<Takyoji> I know there are websites available and so forth
<Alpha_Cluster> Takyoji: there are some themes packaged in teh repos
<Alpha_Cluster> they tend to conflict with the core theme soemtimes though for some reason
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> then again, it would probably be more convenient for something more specialized
<Alpha_Cluster> what do you mean>
<Takyoji> for finding/getting new themes
<Alpha_Cluster> Takyoji: you mean like http://gnome-look.org/?
<Takyoji> Yes; but as a desktop application.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol KDE4 has it built in
<Alpha_Cluster> they actually have tools that poll kde-look.org
<Takyoji> intressant
<ripps> I remeber that there used to be an app that would download themes, but I think it's been defunct for several years now
<Takyoji> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/new-theme-for-ubuntu-1004-human-is-no.html
<Obsidian1723> damn that sucks.
<Obsidian1723> I like the Human theme.
<Takyoji> For some reason Apache in Lucid serves PHP files as just ordinary files rather than handing it off to the PHP interpreter first.
<Takyoji> Even though the PHP Apache module is installed and enabled.
<Obsidian1723> thats the problem with alpha/beta software.
<Obsidian1723> so don't run it. Let someone else suffer first...
<Takyoji> Beta testing for a reason; just don't know to find the source of the problem, or if I should report it
<Obsidian1723> I'd report it. let the programmers geek on it.
<Takyoji> alright
<Obsidian1723> As general rule, I don't install anything but LTS and even then, only at the 1st point release.
<Obsidian1723> Seems to allow me to have the most stable Ubuntu systems that way. Otherwise, for even more stability, there's Debian.
<Obsidian1723> If I have a spare, non-production box, then I may play with a beta.
 * Obsidian1723 time to go all.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-02-21
<Takyoji> This makes me cringe and shudder.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ
<Takyoji> Gah; I wish I could just have the high-resolution versions of videos rather than videos that have been recompressed several times posted on YouTube..
<Takyoji> Such as some of IBM's commercials, commercials for "Thai Insurance" (purely amazing work), and others
<Takyoji> How comparable is Dirac to Theora?
<Alpha_Cluster> i just realized that its helps a major corperation to release code as GPL instead of BSD >.< a scary realization
<Alpha_Cluster> anyone in here using ext4 as their main systems fs?
<Takyoji> On my Karmic/Lucid desktop, yes
<Alpha_Cluster> any issues?
<Alpha_Cluster> i am trying to decide what to do for FS i am loading up my desktop as a fileserver/media center
<Takyoji> Haven't really noticed any yet
<Alpha_Cluster> and was thinking ove using ext4 instead of jfs
<Takyoji> I haven't used JFS myself
<Alpha_Cluster> ive been using it for years now since i droped xfs and reiserfs
<kermit> xfs to jfs?  i thought xfs was basicly the same as jfs but more developed.
<Alpha_Cluster> jfs is IBM xfs was SGI
<Alpha_Cluster> realy i want btrfs
<Alpha_Cluster> jfs
<Alpha_Cluster> whoops wrong keyboard
<kermit> why'd you switch to jfs from xfs?  i use xfs.
<Alpha_Cluster> xfs is known to lose data when there is a power loss
<Alpha_Cluster> i didnt have a ups for quite a while and so i didnt trust it
<kermit> thats nontechnical FUD
<Alpha_Cluster> lol i know
<Alpha_Cluster> like i said its just till i can use btrfs
<kermit> i think the default write delays are longer for XFS than some other systems, for efficiency sake, but you can lower it
<kermit> like ext3 users would always say xfs 'lost data' in crashes.. but xfs defaults to something like a 30 second data flush, whereas i tihnk ext3 defaults to 5 seconds
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont care os much about the speed gains as the reliablity
<kermit> which in xfs is tunable, and in ext3 it isnt
<Alpha_Cluster> ext3 is crap
<kermit> you can set it to 1 second, or just mount it syncchronous, if you wanted
<Alpha_Cluster> its slow and shitty
<Alpha_Cluster> wee starting install now well disc check first but still starting
<Takyoji> I think one thing that seems a little overlooked is "Answers" on Launchpad.
<Takyoji> There's like over 700 unanswered questions by other people
<Alpha_Cluster> Takyoji: i have tried going through and answering but so many questions are just crazy complex
<Alpha_Cluster> a lot you look at and go "who could know this exact thing?"
<kermit> i'm having a house party at 410 2nd st NE at the moment, ubuntu users are welcome!  there's a keg.
<Takyoji> by searching through other people's past experience with similar things. :P
<Takyoji> Some of these are so freakishly simple
<Takyoji> Leaving for the night
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-15
<tonyyarusso> h00k: so how's your XI testing going?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: well, I have nagios-core installed and msmtprc talking to my gmail
<tonyyarusso> msmtprc?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: for sending mail,
<tonyyarusso> oh, lightweight MTA.
<h00k> yep
 * tonyyarusso just uses postfix
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I couldn't get that talking to my gmail for smtp relay :(
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Silly you, should have looked at http://files.tonyyarusso.com/postfix_config_gmail.tar.gz
<h00k> anyway. nagios-core installed, still deciding what to do next.
<tonyyarusso> yay
 * h00k installs nagios-plugins*
<h00k> done. now what...
<tonyyarusso> make it monitor your Linode?
<h00k> sure, I just have to figure out how :D
<tonyyarusso> http://assets.nagios.com/downloads/nagiosxi/docs/Installing_the_Ubuntu_and_Debian_Agent.pdf might be useful
<h00k> tonyyarusso: oh, also, I'm not using xi, I just did nagios-core from the repo
<tonyyarusso> On a related note, remind me to fix a bug in the PPA package.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: yeah, but the reference the PPA is still useful to you :)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: don't forget to fix a bug in the ppa package
<tonyyarusso> When I'm at work, silly.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: also, i have to figure out what ports it uses, to allow through my router and all that.
 * tonyyarusso thinks
<h00k> I'll find it somewhere
<tonyyarusso> 36something?
<tonyyarusso> 5666
<h00k> okay.
<tonyyarusso> Actually, the PDF I linked actually does tell you the bit you need for Core , so you don't need XI for it at all.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: yeah, I'm going to try to use it without xi
 * tonyyarusso should set up his Core server too
<tonyyarusso> Maybe I'll go upstairs and work on that for a while and we can commiserate about our syntax errors together ;)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I cannot find check_nrpe
<h00k> I have the plugins and agent installed locally...
<tonyyarusso> !info nagios-nrpe-plugin
<lubotu1> nagios-nrpe-plugin (source: nagios-nrpe): Nagios Remote Plugin Executor Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<h00k> yep!
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I put my project on github
<tonyyarusso> the rsvp one?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: yes
<h00k> makes me nervous, I am the suck.
<h00k> oh well.
<h00k> It says I'm a noob in the readme.
 * tonyyarusso sends h00k anonymous hatemail about how bad his code is
 * h00k finds tonyyarusso's house on google-maps and pays him a visit
<h00k> It's cool, we could check out your...what's it called in the back yard. I have a mummy-bag somewhere
<h00k> and Brittany and sparklehistory could chill
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Is it still standing after the last few days?
<h00k> Good question.
<tonyyarusso> You'll know it's me because there will be lots of references to how you should redo it in Python.
<sparklehistory> h00k: Sounds good to me
<tonyyarusso> h00k: quinzee.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: And you better hurray - it's melting fast :(
<h00k> tonyyarusso: yes, why I could not think of that is beyond me.
<tonyyarusso> hurray?  hurry.
<h00k> I still feel cool for making one that slept 8 of us.
<h00k> with a gear-room
<tonyyarusso> We should definitely do some camping sometime.
<Gulfstream> What are the requirements for a release party?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-16
<rlaager> Wow, today's featured article on wikipedia is "Climate of Minnesota".
<tonyyarusso> h00k: btw, I should share some Nagios plugins that I've tweaked with you.  They iz better now.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: well, and ones that I've just found that are non-standard.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: You totally want these, for instance:  http://files.tonyyarusso.com/check_mem.pl and http://files.tonyyarusso.com/check_uptime3
<tonyyarusso> h00k: (The former allows you to count caches as free memory, which is WAY more useful than the default check_mem plugin that will tell you you're always out of memory on Linux, and the latter I added performance data capabilities to.)
<tonyyarusso> I should totally turn this into a Nagios check too:
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 99% illuminated. || Moon phase: Full || Next full moon is on Thursday 17 February
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-17
<fisch246> alright anyone else around the area of hopkins that's willing to party?
<fisch246> also if you haven't heard yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-19
<Takyoji> Fedora is starting to look a little more interesting..
<tonyyarusso> blasphemy!
 * Gulfstream agrees with tonyyarusso 
<Gulfstream> will there be a meeting before the release of Natty?
<tonyyarusso> Gulfstream: There will if you call one.
<fisch246> alright i updated the info on the Natty Metro Party :)
<fisch246> all i need is like, 2 more confirmed or so and it's set in stone :D
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-20
<fisch246> hey tony what email do i email to, for it to go to the email list? nobody sends out enough emails for me to remember >.<
<fisch246> btw anyone can answer that question... i just know tony is on
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-us-mn@lists.ubuntu.com
<fisch246> thanks
<fisch246> email sent
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-02-13
<rik-shaw> rik-shaw is wondering who is here?
